# Recertification by Exam



## SafeTgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anyone done the recertification by exam (EMT-Basic)? If so, is it similar to the original? I have not been successful at finding a lot of information on it. My plan was to use the same book to study with that I used originally. Any info for me?

Thanks...


----------



## Wyoming Medic (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello,

I cannot speak for the EMT-B BUT I can say that the medic recert was slightly different than the old written "initial" exams to get into NREMT.  I don't know if you took the CBT for your initial cert or not.

Do some reading on this site and see what others have posted.  There are no specific questions from the tests posted BUT there is some good info on how the tests are structured.

My gut instinct would be that the same book is ok to study from.  I used my medic book to study for my recert and it worked out just fine.

Wy medic


----------



## SafeTgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks Wyoming Medic for the insight...I did a search on the site before I posted but nothing really turned up...my initial exam was computer based...I will just use my book and hope for the best...I think I should be ok...

thanks again!


----------



## SafeTgirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Well the old book helped me find success. I took the recertification test yesterday and found out today I passed. Yippee!


----------

